# Oboists!!!!



## shadowcastle

I've been playing oboe for 5 years now but have only had 5 days worth of 1 hour a day lessons with an actual oboe player and have kind of had to fend for myself. I am dependent upon school rentals and my ability to buy new reeds is severely limited. My reeds continue to crack down the middle or chip at the corners and on every instrument i play, the left-hand e flat key always dies. I always have trouble with my c just below the graph going really sharp. I heard that orange peels in the case help with reed humidity is that true? Sorry this is a lot but I feel like in order to progress I need to talk to others of my instrument! Thank you so much for any help you can offer!!!!


----------



## Meaghan

shadowcastle said:


> I've been playing oboe for 5 years now but have only had 5 days worth of 1 hour a day lessons with an actual oboe player and have kind of had to fend for myself. I am dependent upon school rentals and my ability to buy new reeds is severely limited. My reeds continue to crack down the middle or chip at the corners and on every instrument i play, the left-hand e flat key always dies. I always have trouble with my c just below the graph going really sharp. I heard that orange peels in the case help with reed humidity is that true? Sorry this is a lot but I feel like in order to progress I need to talk to others of my instrument! Thank you so much for any help you can offer!!!!


Perhaps you could ask your oboe teacher to teach you how to make reeds? Most of the oboists I know make their own reeds and I have heard it is much cheaper. I have also seen oboists storing their reeds, at least part of the time, in film canisters filled with water. I am a clarinetist; our reeds are simpler and lower-maintenance, but don't last as long.


----------



## bananas

Meaghan said:


> I have also seen oboists storing their reeds, at least part of the time, in film canisters filled with water.


As a primary bassoonist and secondary oboist, I will say that is definitely helpful. I store all my reeds in containers (old pill bottles actually) of water and I always always always keep them wet. I never let them dry and they have always worked perfectly. This, however, could depends on where you live. Where I live, it can get pretty dry and not having humidity can ruin great reeds.
Just experiment on how you store them, I am sure you'll find something that works.
Also, if you don't have a teacher that can show you how to make reeds (I didn't), I would buy some starter kits and books on reed making. It's good to go ahead and learn the process, even if they aren't playable, so that when you DO make reeds with a teacher, you'll have some general knowledge about it all. I taught myself how to make reeds and after a few months, I had some pretty good ones.


----------



## Lunasong

Many secondary schools have a representative from a music store who calls on them regularly. It sounds like you currently do not have a private teacher and your current ensemble director is not able to advise you. I would ask this music store representative for help. He or she may be able to advise you on the repair needed on your key (a spring or screw perhaps?) and on purchasing a new oboe reed. If you are interested in learning how to make reeds, or in lessons, this person may be able to connect you with someone associated with the store. Another resource may be a local college.

There is no substitute for private lessons with a teacher of your particular instrument. There's only so far you can learn on your own, and you may be learning bad habits!


----------



## shadowcastle

That actually helped a lot! It saved a reed and I'm getting a great sound! Thank you!


----------

